# Hub Adjustment on '09 Shamal Wheels



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Am I missing something, or is hub bearing adjustment as simple as loosening the setscrew on the "lock ring", tightening/loosening the lock ring, and re-tightening the setscrew ?

Even though these aren't my wheels, my lock ring corresponds to part # HB-BO019 in this pic : 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1767880&postcount=1

I'm a bit perplexed why my Shamal hubs would develop a slight bearing play after some 700 miles, but it seemed easy enough to adjust and remove the play.

Just seeking some re-assurance ...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu9TnP_tgEw


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, I've book marked that video.
Campy appears to have several good videos at Youtube.

I'm impressed by how straightforward the Campy hub adjustment is.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

tom_h said:


> Thanks, I've book marked that video.
> Campy appears to have several good videos at Youtube.
> 
> I'm impressed by how straightforward the Campy hub adjustment is.


I just overhauled a set of 06 record hubs. It was shockingly easy.


----------

